# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  اولویت ((رشته مدیریت بازرگانی )) برای ریاضی یا انسانی ؟

## amir.abs

سلام دوستان عزیز 

برای رشته مدیریت بازرگانی   اولویت پذیرش دانگاها برای کدوم رشته هاست ؟؟ انسانی ریاضی تجرببی ؟؟؟؟ ؟ ؟   

بعد در کل بگین برای رشته ریاضی بهتر ه بره این رشته  یا انسانی ؟؟

----------


## فاطمه زهرا

سلام

مدیریت بازرگانی رشته ای نیست که انسانی ها توش مشکل خاصی پیدا بکنند

و بینش کیفی دارد و ریاضیات آنچنانی ندارد

----------


## nasser5190

انسانی

----------


## mohammad96

مهم نیست چه رشته ای باشید..مدیریت تا یک حدی برای هرکسی واجبه.چون سازمان دهی ذهنه برای انجام کارها.ولی برای خوندن اکادمیک رشته مدیریت حتما باید خصوصیات مدیریتی در خود داشته باشین.وگرنه سرنوشت شما هم مثل اکثر کسانی هست که مدیریت رو انتخاب میکنن.و میگن اینده نداره.ببخشید که رک گفتم ولی واقعیت همینه عزیزان.

----------


## amir.abs

> مهم نیست چه رشته ای باشید..مدیریت تا یک حدی برای هرکسی واجبه.چون سازمان دهی ذهنه برای انجام کارها.ولی برای خوندن اکادمیک رشته مدیریت حتما باید خصوصیات مدیریتی در خود داشته باشین.وگرنه سرنوشت شما هم مثل اکثر کسانی هست که مدیریت رو انتخاب میکنن.و میگن اینده نداره.ببخشید که رک گفتم ولی واقعیت همینه عزیزان.


حرفتو قبول دارم  
الان جدیدا هر کی تو کاره خودش موفق نیست میگه این رشته بده  اون رشته بده ..

----------


## mohammad96

> حرفتو قبول دارم  
> الان جدیدا هر کی تو کاره خودش موفق نیست میگه این رشته بده  اون رشته بده ..


خواهش میکنم.متاسفانه باید اسم این کار مزخرف سنجش رو نزاریم انتخاب رشته.بزاریم انتخاب دانشگاه.البته جو جامعه باعث این شده.از اول کودکی در گوش من و شما میخونن مهندس یا دکتر.هیچ موقع پدر و مادران عزیز ما نگفتند که هر چیزی که دوست داشتی عزیزم برو.مثلا افتخار میکنن دانش اموز این همه فرمول فیزیک حفظ کنه برای یه جلسه 4 ساعته.در حالیکه افتخار یک پدر و مادر به نظر من این باید باشه که بچه به هر چیزی که دوست داشته باشه بره یا مثلا در یه رشته ورزشی موفق باشه.یا افتخار به این باشه که این بچه به جای این همه چرت و پرتایی که اموزش و پرورش نوشته توی کتابای مزخرفش بره کتابای نیچه یا فروید  حتی کتابای مورد علاقشو بخونه.البته سو تفاهم نشه بنده علاقم به روانشناسیه وگرنه مثال زدم کتابای نیچه رو.شما الان انتخاب رشته های بچه های برتر ریاضی رو ببینید.همه برق شریف.ایا همه علاقه دارن به برق؟اگر دارن چرا 50 درصد اینها در ایالات متحده و یا کانادا تغییر رشته میدن؟چرا یک کدوم ازین عزیزان نمیرن علوم پایه مثل فیزیک و ریاضی و ....؟فقط بخاطر جو جامعس.و این جو جامعه باعث شده که تولید علم در ایران صفر بشه.شما به مقالاتی که اقایون ارایه میکنن در دانشگاها توجه نکن.نود درصدشون کپی شده منبع خارجیه.تولید علم در علوم پایه است ولی کشور ما داره بهش بی توجهی میکنه.در هر صورت این مسایل توی ایران بوده.هست و خواهد بود.و کاریشم نمیشه کرد.فقط سعی کنید عاقلانه و با علاقه تصمیم بگیرید نه بخاطر اسم یا رشته یک دانشگاه خاص.من نمیگم شریف یا امیرکبیر یا تهران بده.نه خیلی هم خوبه.فقط به شرطی که اگه ایشالله رتبه خوبی اوردید عاقلانه تصمیم بگیرید نه از روی احساسات مثل اکثر بچه ها.
موفق باشید

----------

